# josh's ff



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

i just got a big tub because i need food like now. and when i got it there were no flys. maggots where completely dried out aswell as the media. does anyone have some suggestions... this is seriously disappointing i need food asap


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 5, 2013)

Petco is hit or miss for mel's but it has saved me many times. Just check that it's a living culture and not full of mites before you buy.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you sure that they aren't pupae? Did you buy a producing culture? Those are slightly more expensive.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

the one i have been getting are from petco but one of the viles turned out to be bad. the other is just not producing fast enough, im going to go get another from petco because its needed.but they are so small and go quite quickly. so i ordered a bigger producing culture, and it is completely dry. it says if ist dry to go ahead a spray it, but that was the whole point of getting a producing culture. now i have to wait like 5 weeks for this one to start. buy then my lil guys will be big enough for bigger prey.



Mime454 said:


> Are you sure that they aren't pupae?


they dont look lke pupae to me, it just looks lke maggots that have dried out. like i said i do have a small vile culture going and that one is doing fine but it is way too small


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 5, 2013)

Call Josh and complain, he will usually replace them. What species are you in need of right now melanogaster or hydei?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

i ordered hydei, but either will do i suppose. all my ghosts are L3 so i think the others will work too

thanks ill give them a call i guess


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

so i just double checked my email. and i most definitely ordered a culture that should have already been producing.


----------



## Danny. (Jan 5, 2013)

The Petco by Puente Hills has ff's for $10.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

Danny. said:


> The Petco by Puente Hills has ff's for $10.


how big tho.... because there is one right by my house and they are cheaper, but its just a small vile


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mantispets is probably more reliable about fruit flies than Josh's Frogs.

http://www.mantispets.com/feeders--supplies.html


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2013)

I will send u them free for just paying shipping, I have both new and bloomed cultrues. shipping with insulation and heat pack is 10.00 send to my email address with note if you want them. 3rd instar should be able to eat house flies, shipping is 6.50 for a free order if you want them, and I will send the smallest house flies too.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> Mantispets is probably more reliable about fruit flies than Josh's Frogs.
> 
> http://www.mantispets.com/feeders--supplies.html


thank you, next time ill use that



hibiscusmile said:


> I will send u them free for just paying shipping, I have both new and bloomed cultrues. shipping with insulation and heat pack is 10.00 send to my email address with note if you want them. 3rd instar should be able to eat house flies, shipping is 6.50 for a free order if you want them, and I will send the smallest house flies too.


that is more than awesome of you to do. as of now i have to go buy a small vile, im going to add a bunch of the flies to the media i got and see if anything happens. i already added the one from the vile that is doing great. if things dont work out ill buy some from you if you are willing to sell them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2013)

No need to buy them, I offered them free, I have cultures made weekly, usually making 50 a week! I have a lot of tiny mouths to feed. If they are not sold on my site, I just use all the flies in a new culture.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> No need to buy them, I offered them free, I have cultures made weekly, usually making 50 a week! I have a lot of tiny mouths to feed. If they are not sold on my site, I just use all the flies in a new culture.


well thanks. ill certainly keep in touch about it


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 5, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I will send u them free for just paying shipping, I have both new and bloomed cultrues. shipping with insulation and heat pack is 10.00 send to my email address with note if you want them. 3rd instar should be able to eat house flies, shipping is 6.50 for a free order if you want them, and I will send the smallest house flies too.


You are one classy lady Rebecca. This hobby would not be where it is without you.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 5, 2013)

Rebecca, you are AWESOME!!! unk: A true angel :innocent:


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 6, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I will send u them free for just paying shipping, I have both new and bloomed cultrues. shipping with insulation and heat pack is 10.00 send to my email address with note if you want them. 3rd instar should be able to eat house flies, shipping is 6.50 for a free order if you want them, and I will send the smallest house flies too.





hibiscusmile said:


> No need to buy them, I offered them free, I have cultures made weekly, usually making 50 a week! I have a lot of tiny mouths to feed. If they are not sold on my site, I just use all the flies in a new culture.


Rebecca when u ganna send me some free flies ??? I need them bad ... lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks u guys, and u know flies will not make it there, by the time u get them they will me great great great and greater grandparent flies!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 6, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> thanks u guys, and u know flies will not make it there, by the time u get them they will me great great great and greater grandparent flies!


lol ....


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 9, 2013)

so the flies o got from petsmart and put inside the josh's frog container that i got and had gone bad or whatever, and they have certainly done their job. looked in there today when i got home from work and there are a bunch of tiny little larva crawling around. frickin fabulous!!!! unk:


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 10, 2013)

I gave up on the petsmart .too much expence. In a pinch I use a reptile store in stanton but the. Ones from Rebbeca or Carey are way better. Now I just raise my own cultures...easy. I use Repasheys...got a big bag from Carey last year and have a few month supply left. Really the way to go if you have an ooth or more ready to hatch


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 10, 2013)

mantiscurious said:


> I gave up on the petsmart .too much expence. In a pinch I use a reptile store in stanton but the. Ones from Rebbeca or Carey are way better. Now I just raise my own cultures...easy. I use Repasheys...got a big bag from Carey last year and have a few month supply left. Really the way to go if you have an ooth or more ready to hatch


well now that my culture is actually starting to grow, i dont need to go to petsmart. but that lil veil of flies i ought from them saved the media that i would have ended up just tossing if my experiment didnt work


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 10, 2013)

mantiscurious said:


> I gave up on the petsmart .too much expence. In a pinch I use a reptile store in stanton but the. Ones from Rebbeca or Carey are way better. Now I just raise my own cultures...easy. I use Repasheys...got a big bag from Carey last year and have a few month supply left. Really the way to go if you have an ooth or more ready to hatch


Carey is mantispets incase if somebody does not know. I mean that is her name and her website is mantispets.com.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 10, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> Carey is mantispets incase if somebody does not know. I mean that is her name and her website is mantispets.com.


thank you for that. someone told me to look for someone once , and their name was not even close to the screen name that they use


----------

